# Piranha Tank Size Chart.



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

The following is a chart found at Piranha-info.com for reference. Maybe this will slow down the " How many......" and "How big should my tank be for a......" questions. Maybe this should be a permenant post for referance. Levi.

Minimum tank size recommendations for the most wide-spread piranha species

Recommendations only! These fish can live in less spaceous tanks, but this is what I believe to be the minimum space to keep them healthy.

True Piranha's (Pygocentrus)

Pygocentrus cariba - Juveniles (< 3"): ± 10-15 gallons per fish
- Sub-adults (3-6"): 15-25 gallons per fish
- Adults (6" and more): 25+ gallons per fish 
Pygocentrus nattereri - tankraised - Juveniles (< 3"): 8-10 gallons per fish
- Sub-adults (3-6"): 10-20 gallons per fish
- Adults (6" and above): 20+ gallons per fish 
Pygocentrus nattereri - wildcaught - Juveniles (< 3"): ± 10-15 gallons per fish
- Sub-adults (3-6"): 15-25 gallons per fish
- Adults (6" and more): 25+ gallons per fish 
Pygocentrus piraya - Juveniles (< 3"): ± 10-15 gallons per fish
- Sub-adults (3-6"): 15-25 gallons per fish
- Adults (6-12" and above): 25-40 gallons per fish
- Full-grown fish (12" and above): at least 40 gallons per fish

Pirambeba's (Serrasalmus, Pygopristis, Pristobrycon)

Pygopristis denticulata
Serrasalmus irritans
Serrasalmus medinai
Serrasalmus sanchezi - Juveniles (< 3"): ± 15-25 gallons (at least 24x16")
- Sub-adults (3-6"): 25-40 gallons (at least 32x14")
- Adults (6" and more): 40+ gallons (at least 40x16") 
Serrasalmus altuvei
Serrasalmus brandtii
Serrasalmus compressus
Serrasalmus eigenmanni
Serrasalmus geryi
Serrasalmus maculatus
Serrasalmus spilopleura - Juveniles (< 3"): ± 15-30 gallons (at least 24x12")
- Sub-adults (3-6"): 30-50 gallons (at least 32x16")
- Adults (6" and more): 50+ gallons (at least 48x18") 
Serrasalmus elongatus - Juveniles (< 3"): not available
- Sub-adults (3-6"): 45-65 gallons (at least 40x18")
- Adults (6" and above): 65 gallons and above (at least 48x20") 
Serrasalmus manueli
Serrasalmus rhombeus - Juveniles (< 3"): 25-40 gallons (at least 32x14")
- Sub-adults (3-8"): 40-65 gallons (at least 40x16")
- Adults (8-12"): 65-100 gallons (at least 48x20")
- Full-grown fish (12" and above): 100 gallons and above (at least 60x20")


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

if you say so
i think the 20g per natt. is an average not a minimum
and don't see why wild or tank bread would need different sizes


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> if you say so
> i think the 20g per natt. is an average not a minimum
> and don't see why wild or tank bread would need different sizes


That's 20g PLUS..... 20 being a minimum for ea. 3-6" fish....and tank bred fish are more acclimated to tighter quarters than say a new arrival from the Amazon. 20g+ is a number for 6" fish. Full grown 10-12" suggestion was 40g+ per fish.....again this is taken from Piranha-info.com as a general guide for peeps who are new to P's so they don't put 8" P's in 10g tanks.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

gimmemyshit said:


> if you say so
> i think the 20g per natt. is an average not a minimum
> and don't see why wild or tank bread would need different sizes


That's 20g PLUS..... 20 being a minimum for ea. 3-6" fish....and tank bred fish are more acclimated to tighter quarters than say a new arrival from the Amazon. 20g+ is a number for 6" fish. Full grown 10-12" suggestion was 40g+ per fish.....again this is taken from Piranha-info.com as a general guide for peeps who are new to P's so they don't put 8" P's in 10g tanks.
[/quote]

the 20g per fish rule is never accurate for the most part. It is easier to go by max size of the fish and tank length and width.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

*I hope you got permission to post all that info on this site... a mod may be along soon to remove it*


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, I don't feel 100% with that info. For the most part, true, but in all honesty, I have owned many of both wild and tank raised natt, and they are pretty much the same. Better genetics from the wild, but no diff IMO. And as for the 40 gal per grown piraya, I understand, but footprint has alot to do with it too. I think that may be an over estimate, but it would be nice to give your fish 40 gal each. Some are ok with eachother in much less, but it can be risky.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i could have a 10"wide by 120"high and 10"(52g) long and a 2 12" pygos couldent live in ther for life i no its extream but the 20g per fish rule is a load of bs :laugh: (most of the time)becuse people buy fish going ok it only needs 20 gallons here a 20 g i can get my piraha now years later the fishes are defomed and half dead at 12"


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Man, I sure hope I can get than 125g+ sometime soon.
My nine reds grew over an inch in 3weeks...


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

bob351 said:


> i could have a 10"wide by 120"high and 10"(52g) long and a 2 12" pygos couldent live in ther for life i no its extream but the 20g per fish rule is a load of bs :laugh: (most of the time)becuse people buy fish going ok it only needs 20 gallons here a 20 g i can get my piraha now years later the fishes are defomed and half dead at 12"


20g per fish 3-6" this rule usually applies to tanks with at least 3 fish....Anything 6"-12"+ would be better off with 40g or so per fish. Look.....this is for use as a general guide to housing piranha....I can't help idiots who think a 10" x 120" x 10" is a good idea....if it wern't for modern medicine and civilization these people would have been weeded out through natural selection long before owning piranha......it seems that everytime a new post comes along there's a few people who have to look for something wrong and try to flame their little hearts out. If you can't figure out that 20g isn't sufficient for for a full grown Piraya then thats your own retarted ass problem...I simply wanted to post a general guidline for P's....I didn't make it myself...I just agree with alot of it....but feel free to make your adjustments as needed and post your oppinion of proper housing. Some people just miss the point alltogether.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

To much thought was put into whoever came up with that info.

Its pretty easy to break down.

Assuming you have standard size tanks. Here is a good estimate at what would work.

75 Gallon 3-4 Reds or No Piraya or 3 max for Terns or Cariba (10 inch plus size)

125 Gallon 5-7 Reds 3-4 Piraya or 4-5 Terns or Cariba (10 inch plus size)

180 Gallon 7-10 Reds or 5-6 Piraya or 7-8 Terns or Cariba (10 inch plus size)

Serra's

40 Gallon breeder 7-8 inch max

75 Gallon Standard 10-12 inch

125 Gallon 12-14 inch

180 Gallon 15 inch plus fish


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

That is very good info.....seems very appropriate.....thank you.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That site is Judazzz's site. I am sure he wouldn't mind you posting it here but it would be nice if you asked him first. Will leave it open for now unless Judazzz objects. Good info though.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> That site is Judazzz's site. I am sure he wouldn't mind you posting it here but it would be nice if you asked him first. Will leave it open for now unless Judazzz objects. Good info though.


Nah, I dont mind







(besides that, the source was mentioned)

What I posted there is of course subject to debate, as everyone will have his/her own opinions about tank size vs. fish numbers/size. That's why I added the little disclaimer: "Recommendations only! These fish can live in less spaceous tanks, but this is* what I believe *to be the minimum space to keep them healthy."
If people ask me about tank size's, I rather exaggerate it a little - it's better to give guidelines that are too much, than not enough or borderline, imo.
Also, I prefer to mention "x gallons per fish" in combination with minimum dimensions, rather than something like "60g is enough for 3-4 Reds", for the very simple reason that a 60g comes in all shapes and forms, some of them indeed suitable, others completely suitable.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> The following is a chart found at Piranha-info.com for reference. Maybe this will slow down the " How many......" and "How big should my tank be for a......" questions. Maybe this should be a permenant post for referance. Levi.


tried this a month ago and suggested it get pinned somewhere but the plan was shot down


----------

